# D-Link AirPlus Xtreme G Wireless Router -- Dropped Connection



## apw420 (Sep 24, 2005)

Hello...

I have the above mentioned router. My desktop is plugged into it & my wifes laptop has a wireless connection.

I _constantly_ get the "Local Area Connection - A network cable is Unplugged" message on my desktop and for the life of me I cannot figure out why it's happening. We called D-Link Customer Support a million times and every time they give us a new fix, it still doesn't help. 

The connection is sporadic and prevents me from doing a lot of things. Any ideas why this might be happening??

We both have Windows XP -- I have a cable modem. Anything else you need ot know to help I can provide. 

Thanks.
AW


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Well, the specific model of the router would be nice, as well as the version and patch level of Windows you're running. I presume you've upgraded to the latest firmware on the router, right?

Have you tried a different cable and/or a different port on the router? Have you considered trying to connect directly to the cable modem with your machine to see if you still see the issue?


----------



## apw420 (Sep 24, 2005)

John,

Where to I get the model number? All is says is AirPlus Xtreme G Wireless Router. DI-624.

Windows XP Home Edition Service Pack 2.

Tried a different cable -- same problem. No problem when connected directly to the modem so I know it's the router. 

Thanks for your help.
AW


----------



## JamesO (Mar 30, 2005)

Start, Settings, Control Panel, Network Connections, Right click on the Network Port, select Properties, select Configure, select the Advanced tab, select Link Speed and force it to 10 Mbps Full Duplex (assuming it is currently set to Auto Detect??), then select OK and see if this makes things better.

Also go to Windows Update and select Custom. Look and see if there are any Hardware Updates for the Network Card, if so, update them.

JamesO


----------



## apw420 (Sep 24, 2005)

Thanks, James.

What does changing to 10 Mbps Full Duplex mean?

Adam


----------



## JamesO (Mar 30, 2005)

It just forces the connection to a "stable" condition in case you have a flaky cable or ethernet interface.

JamesO


----------



## apw420 (Sep 24, 2005)

Awesome.
I appreciate the help. I noticed there were other levels of Mbps -- is there any reason why you'd set it to 10 as opposed to 100 or 1000? Just curious.

By the way -- connections hasn't dropped...yet. :grin: 

AW


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

As James says, a mis-wired cable will frequently work at 10mhz, but not at the faster speeds. It's more common than you think.


----------



## JamesO (Mar 30, 2005)

Lower speed is more reliable with flaky cable; half duplex is more reliable than full in problem situations.

If your interface actually supports 1000 Mbps, this is Gigabit Ethernet, the newest and fastest standard that requires really good cables and connectors and a similar interface on the other end. 

I would recommend that if things are stable at 10 Mbps Full Duplex, you then switch to 100 Mbps Full Duplex and see if things settle down. It is possible and does happen more often than you think that interfaces get confused when both sides are able to Auto Negotiate. If your connection is stable with 100 Full Duplex manually configured, I would leave it set to this rather than Auto Negotiate.

JamesO


----------



## apw420 (Sep 24, 2005)

The connection is still stable at 10...and I made an error - I don't have 1000, only 10 and 100 I believe.

Yet, I have noticed that download speeds, when downloading files, are a lot slower -- is this tied to the switching of the 10mbps connection?


----------



## JamesO (Mar 30, 2005)

Yep, depending on your download speed, the 10 Mbps may be a restriction. 

You might switch manually to 100 Mbps full duplex and see if your connection is stable.

JamesO


----------

